# Do you own a tablet/smartphone/ipod for mainly speedsolving stuff? Is it worth it?



## Schmidt (Sep 9, 2012)

I was thinking of buying an IPod Touch for scrambles and such for when I'm away from my house. But is it worth it? Is the screen big enough. And are there enough cube related stuff in the app store?


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 9, 2012)

Do I have a phone/iPod that I use for cubing? Yes. Do I mainly use it for cubing? No.

I recommend you get an iPod Touch to use for cubing. Not just because there are a number of apps designed for cubing, but because the iPod Touch is amazing anyway.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4S and I use qqtimer for scrambles and a stackmat for timing at home.
When I'm outside, I use a timer app for scrambles and timing.


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2012)

Apple sucks. Go android.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 9, 2012)

Dene said:


> Apple sucks. Go android.



Not that I disagree with you but was that seriously necessary to say?


----------



## KCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> Not that I disagree with you but was that seriously necessary to say?


yes.....
jjtimer


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 10, 2012)

KCuber said:


> yes.....
> jjtimer


Chronopuzzle > JJtimer


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 10, 2012)

I have an iPhone that I use for cubing but it is not mainly for cubing. I use it for other things a phone is for. Like games.


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> Not that I disagree with you but was that seriously necessary to say?



Sure, why not?


----------



## stoic (Sep 10, 2012)

My android phone has an app for timing (for when I have a cube with me) and one with algs (for when I don't; I like to study alternative angles, pick which algs I want to learn next etc.)

Plus a browser for the forums!

Apart from maybe solving virtual cubes, what else is there?


----------



## shelley (Sep 13, 2012)

A good smartphone/tablet is capable of so much more than speedsolving related purposes. While it will do what you want it to do, if you use it only for cubing you're almost certainly not getting your money's worth.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol, so it seems the phone is still smaller than Samsung. Another apple fail.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> Lol, so it seems the phone is still smaller than Samsung. Another apple fail.



Assuming you mean the Galaxy S III, about 34% less volume and 16% less weight, yes. But how is that a fail? Portability is bad now?

Edit: Oops, I thought this is the iPhone 5 thread and you sounded like talking about a new one. Which phones did you mean? And what other apple fails were there?


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Assuming you mean the Galaxy S III, about 34% less volume and 16% less weight, yes. But how is that a fail? Portability is bad now?
> 
> Edit: Oops, I thought this is the iPhone 5 thread and you sounded like talking about a new one. Which phones did you mean? And what other apple fails were there?



Sorry, yea I did mean the new iPhone. Portability is nice, but size is the direction the industry is going in. Companies need to keep up to stay in the game


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2012)

Dene said:


> Sorry, yea I did mean the new iPhone. Portability is nice, but size is the direction the industry is going in. Companies need to keep up to stay in the game



So, you'd want a 50-inch phone?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 14, 2012)

Stefan said:


> So, you'd want a 50-inch phone?



Yes.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Yes.



Weighing 25kg and with 320x240 resolution?
And how much would you pay for it?


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2012)

No that would be silly.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2012)

Dene said:


> No that would be silly.



Why, is it too big? So have we established that a phone can be too big, and bigger is *not* necessarily better? Then what's the limit? Maybe a 4.8 inches screen is already too big for most people, and most people want 4.0? Previous iPhones had just 3.5 inches and apparently sold well. And again, what previous fails did you mean?


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Why, is it too big? So have we established that a phone can be too big, and bigger is *not* necessarily better? Then what's the limit? Maybe a 4.8 inches screen is already too big for most people, and most people want 4.0? Previous iPhones had just 3.5 inches and apparently sold well. And again, what previous fails did you mean?



Not sure what the limit is; I guess it depends on the purpose you want to use it for but I think the new iPhone is a tad small for what I would consider an optimal size if I was to get the "perfect" phone (I should point out that I'm not fussed about phones at all, and only have one because it's almost impossible to function without one in the working world).

Previous fails? Gee wizz we could be here all day  . How about this piece of crap, with which I have the displeasure of having purchased when my old iPod died.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

I liked the Ipod Classic. There was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a galaxy s2 and ipod touch but honestly, speedsolving related stuff was the last thing I thought about when getting these things. If you are going to buy things like this, expensive things I might add, I urge you to think about the MAIN purposes of these items and decide whether it's worth getting. 

That being said, I use both iiTimer and jjTimer and in my opinion both are equally great for speedsolving. Never had a problem with either. If I really had to choose in terms of speedsolving related apps, I'd go Android on account that there are a lot more free apps in there store. Plus the finger timer app is just too fun.
And the galaxy s2 has a really nice big screen.


----------



## Will J (Nov 21, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I was thinking of buying an IPod Touch for scrambles and such for when I'm away from my house. But is it worth it? Is the screen big enough. And are there enough cube related stuff in the app store?


I have been using iiTimer and it works really well on the iPad which I have jailbroken to be compatible with DID providers. I would definitely recommend it to anyone, but I would not recommend using these programs on the iPod touch or iPhone because the screen is just too small... The reason why I might be biased is because I have large fingers so the iPhone screen is just not big enough. iiTimer might work well for someone with small fingers though. Are there any apps better than iiTimer? Always interested to try out new apps.


----------



## jimm1909 (May 7, 2015)

Hi, The previous post by user Will J has an embedded spam link with the anchor text "DID providers" linking to my site. Can this spam link please be removed?

Thanks
Jim


----------

